# black paint?



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

My 2021 Nissan Versa has small paint chips at the rear end of the window around in the driver’s door. These chips are only a couple of millimeters long. They are on the edge of the door. What kind of paint could I use to cover the metal under these chips?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can buy touch-up auto paints in most auto parts stores. Don't use the small spray cans; instead use the small bottles with a brush applicator. Use the paint code from your driver's door side-post.


----------

